# How is heating system in Barcelona's flats ?



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

I would like to know how is the heating system in a flat . It electric or gas central heating, wall heating and AC or something else ? 
Which one heats up better ? 

Thank you  .


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

Nobody lives in Barcelona ?


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

In Barcelona there are flats with central heating.with gas .other electrical with air conditioned with heating.you dont have problems if you elige the correct flat.but Barcelona is not a cold city and you use very few the calefaction.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

We have AC units that can also be used as heaters, as well has one electric heater. It was pretty cold for a little while in winter, as the flat is designed for the hot weather that we have most of the time, but with extra jumpers and duvet (hard to imagine now!), we kept warm enough.

Most flats I've been in are similar heating wise.


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

mickbcn said:


> In Barcelona there are flats with central heating.with gas .other electrical with air conditioned with heating.you dont have problems if you elige the correct flat.but Barcelona is not a cold city and you use very few the calefaction.


What is "the correct " flat in your opinion ? I need to know what to look for . I am ok with not a lot of AC but I need heat , I keep my house at 23 celcius in winter time !


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

goingtobcn said:


> We have AC units that can also be used as heaters, as well has one electric heater. It was pretty cold for a little while in winter, as the flat is designed for the hot weather that we have most of the time, but with extra jumpers and duvet (hard to imagine now!), we kept warm enough.
> 
> Most flats I've been in are similar heating wise.


At what temperature you keep your flat ?


----------



## josepsubs (Sep 16, 2012)

Central heating is not very common, although if available is the best imho. Electric heating or a heat pump (AC with heat) is much more common. Both work really, Barcelona does not get that cold. Just make sure the electrical wiring can support it (ie. new or renewed flats not a problem, but I am thinking older flats might be).


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

josepsubs said:


> Central heating is not very common, although if available is the best imho. Electric heating or a heat pump (AC with heat) is much more common. Both work really, Barcelona does not get that cold. Just make sure the electrical wiring can support it (ie. new or renewed flats not a problem, but I am thinking older flats might be).


Thanks


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

rodap said:


> At what temperature you keep your flat ?


I have no idea! Comfortable temperature! It was hard to warm it up in the winter due to single glazing etc, but relatively easy to keep it cool in summer thanks to AC and balcony. Don't have thermometers in here though so can't tell you temp.


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

goingtobcn said:


> I have no idea! Comfortable temperature! It was hard to warm it up in the winter due to single glazing etc, but relatively easy to keep it cool in summer thanks to AC and balcony. Don't have thermometers in here though so can't tell you temp.


A lot of people complained about the cold in the apartments so I wanna know what to look for in case we move . 

Thanks again  .


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

rodap said:


> A lot of people complained about the cold in the apartments so I wanna know what to look for in case we move .
> 
> Thanks again  .


No worries  If you're really concerned about the cold then central heating is best but I think that will limit your choices quite a lot. With electric heaters, jumpers etc we were fine


----------

